# Gifts for friends/family in the UK



## lockwood (Aug 20, 2013)

Weird question, but this is something I have found incredibly difficult since I arrived Spain. I want to buy presents for those at home but with postage being so expensive it's quite a difficult thing to do. Has anybody used any websites that perhaps deliver straight to the address in the UK?

Cheers


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Amazon UK is probably the best bet, to be honest any website that you can order from online should send it to whatever postal address you want.


----------



## lockwood (Aug 20, 2013)

I know what you mean but I'd quite like them wrapped or at least looking a little better than what you get from Amazon through the letter box...


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

They do gift wrapping too.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> They do gift wrapping too.


Yes, they do, for more money of course, but it's an option

I try to use the charity sites as much as poss as they have nice things and you're at least putting money into a "good cause"
Poppy Shop UK - The Royal British Legion Online Charity Shop and Gift Shop

RSPCA Animalternative - Charity Gifts for Animal Lovers

Shop online - Sue Ryder

I've used this site quite a few times over the years. I thought it was a really good idea! They do flowers and chocolates too

https://www.charityflowers.co.uk/index.php/



> *15% of the Retail Price given to Charity*
> 
> When you buy flowers by post from Charity Flowers Direct you know that 15% of the retail price will be given to the charity of your choice


 *
*


I've also bought from these places wih no problems
The Organic Gardening Catalogue
Amazon of course
And I've bought magazine subscriptions too that were particularly successful presents!


----------



## lockwood (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh right - That shows how up to speed I am!

Will definitely use that in that in the future. I found quite a good little site that do personalised hampers that I'll probably send to my daughter for her birthday actually too in case anybody fancies doing something similar. yourhamper - Hamper | Hampers | Personalised Hamper

I actually also found a website that says they'll beat Amazon on price for every product which looks quite cool - fingers crossed they'll also do wrapping. It's called http://www.flubit.com


----------

